# diy dremel arrow saw



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

How do you start your cut square? Do you bring the arrow to the saw or saw to the arrow? I like the idea and I am going to have to make one myself.


----------



## TWright33 (Dec 8, 2009)

Very cool setup. Ive been thinking about making one myself


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I roll the arrow into the trough. The arrow doesn't get cut till its just about all the way in to the trough. And when it starts cutting, the arrow would be a touch long,then when i rotate arrow till cut all the way through. Then continue to rotate after 360 degrees again. This squares up the arrow end because there is abrasives on the side. I found some 1.5 inch reinforced wheels at wally world. they were made by dremel. I got this idea from a You Tube video diy 18000 rpm arrow saw. Check it out. The best part of this saw was i never used that flex attachment, and i can continue to use my dremel for other jobs.


----------



## drummerjims (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

thats sweet been beggin my gf for a dremel!


----------



## psexforce348fps (Dec 30, 2009)

hey body u got the same desing as me exept the dremel is stationary in the one i got good idea in the flex attachment


----------



## fusionstar (Oct 9, 2009)

islandhuntah said:


> thats sweet been beggin my gf for a dremel!


Its an amazing little tool, but can get you into a crapload of problems. Thats why gunsmiths love them, it brings in customers.


----------



## Hendo64 (Mar 3, 2014)

What kind of blade would you suggest for cutting carbon arrows? A standard abrasive blade, or a serrated cutting blade. I am wanting to start making my own arrows, but don't want to pay $150 for an arrow saw when I already have a dremel tool with different kinds of blades.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks almost exactly like mine. They work great.


----------



## bpax28 (May 28, 2012)

Hendo64 said:


> What kind of blade would you suggest for cutting carbon arrows? A standard abrasive blade, or a serrated cutting blade. I am wanting to start making my own arrows, but don't want to pay $150 for an arrow saw when I already have a dremel tool with different kinds of blades.


I found some 3" cut off discs for my Dremel with a 1/4" arbor


----------



## rail jockey (Apr 1, 2014)

Are the blocks of wood that are holding the arrow up secured or just sitting there?


----------



## LoneStarBrian (Sep 3, 2006)

That looks good

Might have to try that since I have a dremel and a flex attachment that never gets used


----------

